# Has anyone divorced because you never felt in love?



## Ernesto123 (Jul 31, 2020)

Do you regret it? Was it the right thing to do?


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

Never divorced. But have thought about it many times. Dont know what to do for the best


----------

